# Nichols to get cut? Amazing...



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Word is that there might not be room at the inn for another young guy and Dnic may be the odd guy out. How the hell can you have a 15 man roster and not find a place for a promising rookie? Especially one that fills a real need? That is incredibly short sighted, even if he doesn't see he court this year. Marbury's got a couple left...James is crap...Rose is not long term. The roster is full of swing players. Lots of 4-5s, 3-4s, and 1-2s...but only (2) 2-3s counting Nichols (he and Qrich). Considering that only 9 or 10 guys will get any real burn in the rotations, how the hell can we not find room to stash this guy? Cleveland or Boston picks him up and we are going to be burned for a long time.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Good response....your next worthwhile post will be your first. Different name...same garbage.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I agree dog, not finding a spot on the roster for him would be a joke. So many players on the roster that are old, fat, and garbage. This kid has real NBA talent unlike some of the dead weight on our team.

We dont need James, we dont need Malik, we can send Nate to the D league. Shoot, D-nic is more polished already then nate!:clown:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This isn't surprising, we talking about Isiah Thomas here, he rather have overpaid bums on the roster.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

That's pretty inexcusable. To allow James to remain on this team and cut a guy who shoots the eyes out of the ball just makes no sense. I'm not going to sit here and say that Nichols is gonna be a stud, or even that he's gonna crack the rotation. It's way too early to tell that. But we know (too late) that Jerome James is a waste of space and shouldn't be on this team. I really hate this.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

whats amazing is the amount of fervor being brought for a guy who is likely a 3rd string player for the forseeable future.

lets look at it.... realistically 

starting line up 
curry 
zach 
qrich or lee
jc
marbury 

2nd unit.
jerome james or r. morris 
jared jeffries
dlee or qrich
fred jones
mardy collins

rest 
chandler 
jerome james or r. morris
nate robinson
nichols 
jared jordan
allan houston 
malik rose.

now out of the rest who is really on the cutting block?

unfortunately for nichols it appears fred jones has really upped his stock to the point he has no worries.

chandler is going nowhere.
nate is too good to be cut , he will be dealt maybe or he will stay...rose could get cut .

james and morris are going no where because it would leave the knicks with only 2 centers and no other players are really capable of sliding over unless the other team goes small.

jordan may be headed to europe.

rose could get cut but i would have imagine he is more ready to contribute than nichols and it would mean eating 16 mil. (32 including LT) plus he brings alot of off court intangibles.

houston at the moment is a longshot to make the team ....but if he can play at all , nichols is a goner, him and rose ...they can always reaquire him or get another guy like him next season .

nichols appears like he can play but he isn't good enough to beat out most of the depth the knicks already have at his position in the near future and long term its hard to see him being better than balkman or chandler , both of whom look like future starters at the least.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hopefully he ends up across the bridge


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Come on Grinch, how many teams have 3 true centers that play? Jordans gone. James SHOULD be. H2O should NEVER be given a spot in favor of talented youth because of his age and health. I could see signing him..cutting Nichols..and having Houston on the IR halfway through the year. This isn't about ferver, it's about being smart. This kid could be real good, or he could be a role player, but he has real potential. He has a work ethic anyone would be proud of, he's no trouble-maker, and he shoots lights out. What role do you think Malik has? What if Qrich has problems? This is a spite move because Nichols didn't go to Europe. For me..no problem. Dump James, cut Jordan, and don't sign Houston. Jeffries is a wait and see...as is Nate.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

alphaorange said:


> Come on Grinch, how many teams have 3 true centers that play? Jordans gone. James SHOULD be. H2O should NEVER be given a spot in favor of talented youth because of his age and health. I could see signing him..cutting Nichols..and having Houston on the IR halfway through the year. This isn't about ferver, it's about being smart. This kid could be real good, or he could be a role player, but he has real potential. He has a work ethic anyone would be proud of, he's no trouble-maker, and he shoots lights out. What role do you think Malik has? What if Qrich has problems? This is a spite move because Nichols didn't go to Europe. For me..no problem. Dump James, cut Jordan, and don't sign Houston. Jeffries is a wait and see...as is Nate.


there are basically 3-4 power teams in the league right now , the knicks are 1 of them.

to have a power team you need true bigs ...alot of them .

the heat carried 4 centers last season (barron , doleac, Zo and shaq)...and will likely bring them all back .

the magic carried 3 last season (battie , howard and darko ) and have added gortet and adonal foyle to replace darko.

the jazz have okur, Kyrylo Fesenko , collins with boozer and lyde able to move over and possibly even milsap.

the knicks have curry , followed by morris and james neither of whom have proven reliable and thats it really , no one else who is capable of being a real center .

last season they ended the season with 4 centers with cato, plus the 3 still there.

how can you be a power team but only have the personel to play small ball.

curry just got hurt , james is hurt , there is only morris now and he has played just 44 minutes , thats basically leaving it in the hands of a rook and backup 4's.

thats roster suicide to cut james unless you replace him with a center....in which case it still leave nichols out of luck

the small forward spot?

there is Q, jared jeff, ,david lee, wilson chandler and of course dnic.

you can go big and put malik over there or go small and play jamal crawford and still keep their identity as a power team...but its much harder to try to overpower teams with jeffries or malik rose or even david lee... as your backup center ...these are guys who also at times play the 3....nichol no matter his strengths isn't good enough to start over Q or be the main backup over balkman ,so to keep him is not a win now thing and he doesn't have the potential of a chandler ...so he loses out on keeping him as a win later move.

he has to beat out fred jones plain and simple at the 2 ...and fred jones is doing very well better than demetris apparently.if H20 can play(meaning he can run) i'm sorry team politics , his vet savvy and proven accurate jumpshot put him on the team , its not worth arguing about its basically a fact.

i am not against giving nichols a spot , i am against giving him a spot he doesn't earn....he chose not to go to europe so he has to beat out people , thats it i wouldn't cut nate when he has more value than nichols and is of more use.

nichols is worth a 2nd rounder ...nate a 1st .
nichols has a lower 3pt as a college player .358 than nate as a pro.(.393) and rookie 3pt % are generally low no matter the caliber they turn into ...its highly unlikely nichols will be able to outshoot him as a rook.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You mixed your descriptions*

The Orlando guys are not all true centers..in fact only Darko was a true center. Same with Utah. Its OK to slide the 6'8 Boozer over but not OK to slide Randolph to the 5? Nichols played exclusively at the 2 this summer but can play both the 2 and 3. Who else can? The teams you mentioned have real reasons for carrying more centers than most. Shaq is old and injury prone, now. Zo can play only spot minutes. And as with the other teams you mentioned....if you have to resort to Doleac, ferstenkowitzokoffakova, et al to carry the team in any real capacity, you are going nowhere. Lets see.....James or Zach for 10 minutes at the 5? Hmmm, I'll take Randolph. We have Curry, Morris, Randolph, and even Lee or Rose can get some minutes here and there. Injuries don't really matter when constructing your team. If ANY of the major players get hurt or sit because of fouls, their team suffers. JJ can't play more than 10 minutes anyway. And usually, he's invisible (at least stat wise). And as far as Nichols % goes. I suggest you read up on his camp shooting(pre draft) and summer league shooting. College is somewhat irrelevant since he was the main scorer and got lots of extra attention on defense. And no **** that Jones is better at this point. How many rookies come in and are better than the incumbents right off the bat? Not many.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: You mixed your descriptions*



alphaorange said:


> The Orlando guys are not all true centers..in fact only Darko was a true center. Same with Utah. Its OK to slide the 6'8 Boozer over but not OK to slide Randolph to the 5? Nichols played exclusively at the 2 this summer but can play both the 2 and 3. Who else can? The teams you mentioned have real reasons for carrying more centers than most. Shaq is old and injury prone, now. Zo can play only spot minutes. And as with the other teams you mentioned....if you have to resort to Doleac, ferstenkowitzokoffakova, et al to carry the team in any real capacity, you are going nowhere. Lets see.....James or Zach for 10 minutes at the 5? Hmmm, I'll take Randolph. We have Curry, Morris, Randolph, and even Lee or Rose can get some minutes here and there. Injuries don't really matter when constructing your team. If ANY of the major players get hurt or sit because of fouls, their team suffers. JJ can't play more than 10 minutes anyway. And usually, he's invisible (at least stat wise). And as far as Nichols % goes. I suggest you read up on his camp shooting(pre draft) and summer league shooting. College is somewhat irrelevant since he was the main scorer and got lots of extra attention on defense. And no **** that Jones is better at this point. How many rookies come in and are better than the incumbents right off the bat? Not many.


battie plays center alot as does howard whether you consider them true centers are irrelevant and basically you pick and choose because when howard played the knicks he played center and darko played the 4 , they just mixed and matched based on situation, time of game etc. but all 3 played center every game.

the knicks 4's dont play center at least not as real centers just in smallball groupings and when healthy they didn't do it at all last season , the smallest guy who played center regularly was frye and he was like 6'11 250, zach is 6'8 plays no defense is about 220-225 lbs nowadays(some reports say he gets as low as 215) and cant jump and never really played center since high school, boozer is about an inch taller , can jump a bit and actually came into the league as a center who turned 4 and usually plays at about the 255-270 range, the difference is that he is very comfortable at the 5 spot...randolph is not he is too small and uninterested

and i'm just going to the website and naming guys they have been playing and are in camp, i'm not resorting to anything if you dont like the facts its only going to lead to your lack of understanding...take it up with nba.com.

dont get an uproar because the way the knicks are run puts nichols behind the 8ball, its why they wanted to send him to europe in the 1st place, they know him , his game and how they planned to use him , they may not have even traded for him if they knew he didn't want to go under any circumstances, he is a grown up and he understood when he said he wasn't going to europe he was going to have to beat out people to make the team and according to reports he isn't doing it.

this is on him , if he makes it good for him he took a gamble and it paid off, if he doesn't , well then he should have gone to europe but its too late for that now ...he isn't considered a project so he has to produce now, 

and add to that curry is hurt right now and looks like he may miss the entire preseason only makes having bigs on the roster more important, you are basically sugessting the knicks hold onto nichols even if he isn't ready to contribute or better than jones and take a good look at the roster outside of crawford there really isn't another 2 on the team outside of jones and maybe houston if he ever makes it to camp , and the rest of hopefuls to provide depth (mardy and nate from pg and Qrich & nichols from the 3) so there are minutes to be had at the 2 but if nichols isn't ready he is a waste of a spot because jones is .

why?

is Dnic a star or considered a potential star ?

the answer is no , he considered a future reserve maybe even a spot starter one day which is basically what Fred jones is now and while the knicks could actually use the help at the 2 , if nichols isn't ready then it doesn't matter does it.

and his summer league #s are good but that doesn't really matter now if it did you might want to know chandler actually shot higher from 3 than nichols did this summer..., but its not like either will play unless there much is a rash of injuries and/or blowouts.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Grinch, the only guys in Nicholes position is Crawford & Isiah (pet) Jones. 
Like I said last offseason when Balkman showed great court awareness that he will beat out Q.Rich or Jefferies, well Demetris Nicholes is the BIG-SG this team been missing since Isiah Thomas became G.M. and humiliated Don Chaney, Anderson, and Allan Houston. Demetris Nicholes court awareness and instints with the ball is to great to cut. Especially when this team needs a backup for Crawford terrible decsion making. Nicholes is to good on the peremeter on both ends of the court. 

Fred Jones is a veteran that knows what is expected in training Camp to please the assistant coaches. But what could Fred Jones do on the court against NBA competition when scouts and NBA players done read him well. Demetris Nicholes have the Allan Houston catch and shoot with 2 seconds on the clock. Nicholes peremeter defense may not be as polished as Fred Jones in his rookie season but Jones performance made Coach McMillian keep cutting his playingtime down to garbage time. I doubt if that will happen to Nicholes this season on the knicks or the next NBA team. 

I would Luv to see Marbury & Jones vs the 76ers, and then Nate & Nicholes vs the 76ers, and I can lay my last dollar that Nate & Nicholes will out play Marbury & Jones in every area in the backcourt. Nate & Nicholes showed they could play in a fast uptempo running game and a slow halfcourt setting game that can not be said about Marbury & Jones whom are more experienced.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

not shocked at all........i went to Syracuse the same 4 years DNic did, and while i saw tremendous growth towards the latter part of his career he's not gonna be a solid nba contributor for at least a couple years. Sure summer league looked good, but that's not enough for me. AT Cuse he didnt really come to his own until GMac left and they said "ok you're the man now" on the knicks he will never be the man, i fear he's not ready and he'll be coming short like he did the first year or 2 at Cuse...........i dont look at as if he's only battling crawford and Fred Jones for a spot.......the knicks are gonna be playing a whole buncha players at the 2,3,4.........Nichols greatest strength is of course his shooting, but with stephon, jamal, qrich, zach, curry, lee, nate taking most of the playing time, there's no time to run plays for Nichols, and he's not very adept at driving and dishing either.

SUck it up, go to Europe, play for a year, chill with Allan Ray, then we'll see you next year hopefully. No matter where nichols land, he's gonna see the bench more often than not this year.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Get a grip. Who cares about this year when you're talking about the 12 and 13th guys on the bench. Check and see how many guys drafted in the first get real playing time or are a factor. As far as Dnic's not being the man until after Gerry left...DUH. Mc was one of the great college players. If you really followed Cuse as you say, you'll also know that Nichols had back problems in 2 years. Nothing serious but enough to severely hamper his play until they were healed.

Grinch, your remark about Chandler shooting better than Dnic is absurd. If you actually watched the games, you would have seen the difference in the kind of shots taken and made. The Knicks don't remotely have a shooter of his ilk and have not since H2O. He will be more than a role player in a few years...book it. He has gotten better every single year and there is no indication he is nearing his ceiling.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Thank You Alpha, 
I honestly believe Demetris Nichols was the best thing the Knicks received out of that Zach Randolph Trade.* 
The last two seasons everyone was saying the Knicks needed a SF, which they did not need at all. The Knicks needed a BIG-SG that could guard the Peremeter and spot-up on the peremeter to make teams pay. And Rookie 6.8 Demetris Nicholes is that player. Nicholes is only a one season work in progress. 
*He could "Catch-N-Shoot" something Francis, Marbury, Crawford, Fred Jones can not do.* 
Having SG-Nicholes on the court with PG-Nate, and PF-Zach would give the Knicks three Peremeter Shooters that could *"Catch & Shoot"* without any dribbling that can put teams away easy and would open up the Lane for a slashing SF & Center. 

It is bad enough that throughout all my B-Ball years watching H.S., College, ABA, CBA, and NBA B-Ball, I have never seen a successful team with two 20 point scorers at the Center and PF position (Together). Other than the fluke team of Shaq & Karl Malone who had to take PG-Sam Cassel out (Fragrant injury) of the last three games of a seven game series to beat KG Timberwolves. 
But Detroit Ben Wallace was not going to let Shaq & Karl Malone injure Billups & RIP who Whipped the Lakers in six games for the NBA Championship. The Lakers would have WON the Championship with no problems with Defensive Players SF-Fox & PF-Horry (to guard Rasheed Wallace & RIP Hamilton). 

*So this Curry & Zach tandem is a PROBLEM from day one,* there are way too many flaws in that frontcourt "Offensive Individual Talented" combination. They both are offensive-minded players that when they have problem scoring their entire game is off. 
The two would be better if they were back-ups for each other this season rather than a Frontcourt Tandem on the court. Zach backing up Curry would bring this Knick-Team success with the young deep depth on this roster. 

*Since the day of the Zach trade I been PREACHING that David Lee should be the Starting PF. And Zach should come off the bench with our young Star Balkman (When the regular season begin you will be saying the samething).* 
Channing Frye would have had a great second season in the NBA if he did not have to waste his talents & skillz alongside Eddy Curry in the frontcourt (95% of Frye's playingtime last season was alongside of Eddy Curry). 
The only reason why Channing Frye was traded because him and Curry could not mix as a tandem.


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

Fred Jones is not needed at all. He's not even good at anything, and has shown nothing other than a few highlight dunks during his career. Hell, they can eat his little contract like it's nothing. Nichols is a shooter and they are hard to come by today. 

If they REALLY want to make noise, they should trade Curry & ared effries (and throw in Crawford too so they can play buddy ball elsewhere) and get a marginal C, and a gritty tall PF. Why have 2 offensive big men that play no real defense, when you can have 1 (atleast the one who rebounds) and throw in an active body at C.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Its pretty simple, really*

Any contending teams have to do at least these 2 things: They defend the perimeter and goal, and they must be able to shoot from deep in order to open the court. We have not yet proven we will defend either place, and we are streaky at best from the outside.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

alphaorange said:


> Get a grip. Who cares about this year when you're talking about the 12 and 13th guys on the bench. Check and see how many guys drafted in the first get real playing time or are a factor. As far as Dnic's not being the man until after Gerry left...DUH. Mc was one of the great college players. If you really followed Cuse as you say, you'll also know that Nichols had back problems in 2 years. Nothing serious but enough to severely hamper his play until they were healed.
> .



obviously you care, which is why you're throwing a fit over some report DNIC might get cut. And you misinterpreted what i said about DNIc not busting out till GMac left.....all i was saying is, he wasnt a factor even as a role player until they ran the offense thru him.....the knicks will never run their offense thru nichols, so if he couldnt stand out as a role player in college, how will he do that in the NBA? and the majority of 1st round picks get playing time, but Dnic isnt a first round pick and didnt you say he'd be mid to late first round when the draft rolled around??? i dont see him becoming the next gilbert arenas or michael redd anytime soon either.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> obviously you care, which is why you're throwing a fit over some report DNIC might get cut. And you misinterpreted what i said about DNIc not busting out till GMac left.....all i was saying is, he wasnt a factor even as a role player until they ran the offense thru him.....the knicks will never run their offense thru nichols, so if he couldnt stand out as a role player in college, how will he do that in the NBA? and the majority of 1st round picks get playing time, but Dnic isnt a first round pick and didnt you say he'd be mid to late first round when the draft rolled around??? i dont see him becoming the next gilbert arenas or michael redd anytime soon either.



*Let me put this in a better aspect.* 

Demetris Nicholes is a *"Catch-N-Shoot"* player, this is something we can not get from Francis, Marbury, Crawford, or Fred Jones, these guys have to put the ball on the floor. We lost too many games because of this. 

Demetris Nicholes is 6.8 meaning if he shoot anywhere in the 40% margin from the peremeter Knick opositions will have to cover him with a Bigman, being that he will catch the ball and shoot it without dribbling it then his defender have to stay close up on him. You do not have to worry about Nicholes defender doubling-up on any player like you see Marbury, Crawford, Q.Rich, Malik, and Jefferies defenders do on Curry (double and trpple teaming Curry)...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> *Let me put this in a better aspect.*
> 
> Demetris Nicholes is a *"Catch-N-Shoot"* player, this is something we can not get from Francis, Marbury, Crawford, or Fred Jones, these guys have to put the ball on the floor. We lost too many games because of this.


You are absolutely correct, which I don't understand why some folks are against keeping him on this roster in the first place. I guess all the me first shooters, and bums just taking up bench space are their cup of tea.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> You are absolutely correct, which I don't understand why some folks are against keeping him on this roster in the first place. I guess all the me first shooters, and bums just taking up bench space are their cup of tea.


i dont think folks are against keeping him on the roster, we're just not gonna cry a river if he isnt.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

alphaorange said:


> Get a grip. Who cares about this year when you're talking about the 12 and 13th guys on the bench. Check and see how many guys drafted in the first get real playing time or are a factor. As far as Dnic's not being the man until after Gerry left...DUH. Mc was one of the great college players. If you really followed Cuse as you say, you'll also know that Nichols had back problems in 2 years. Nothing serious but enough to severely hamper his play until they were healed.
> 
> Grinch, your remark about Chandler shooting better than Dnic is absurd. If you actually watched the games, you would have seen the difference in the kind of shots taken and made. The Knicks don't remotely have a shooter of his ilk and have not since H2O. He will be more than a role player in a few years...book it. He has gotten better every single year and there is no indication he is nearing his ceiling.


1st of all you have still not given a decent answer to why would zeke keep a player we both think is not playing as well as fred jones , Zeke isn't in a win later mode , nor is he or I for that matter believe nichols is the kind of talent he couldn't reaquire later or simply draft another guy just like him...if zeke did he'd make room for him like chandler....you think he'll be more than a role player in a few years ...the nba disagrees which is why he was taken in the 50's , he could have easily been undrafted so what you see , no one else does...i think at best he's mo pete and thats a ways off , i dont know too many GM's who will develop a player for years to be the next mo pete...scottie pippen yeah, reggie miller sure but not mo pete and to me thats a best case scenerio.

2nd nichols did not shoot as high from 3 as chandler you can call it absurd and then in the next line make an excuse for nichols on level of difficulty ...like 3's for wilson were at the college line and demetris had to shoot them from 25 feet .

well if his shots were so much more difficult he shouldn't have been shooting them(duh!), the knicks won every game and neither nichols or chandler were relied on that heavily , no more than lets say randolph morris , it was on nate and taz to carry that team and they did it quite well with signifcant help from the rest of the starting lineup and greene, the rest of the guys on the SL team really didn't matter.

and you are spouting cliches' like they mean something , just about every 22 yr. old gets better every year ...name 1 knick at 22 you couldn't say that about.

every year it appears the knicks get a rash of injuries at the end of the season , it really does seem important to have guys at the end of the bench who can play and know how to play , not just play the inexperienced because thats all who is left and give them a trial by fire.

and really i am not against nichols winning a spot , but if he cant prove worthy of it , I dont see why any1 should give him a pass, if he is so great he should make the team, the knicks coaches are watching him for hours a day , if he cant convince them i dont see why i should be....but hey soon the preseason games start and he'll have a bigger better chance to prove he belongs.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

For an SU guy you didn't catch much. The offense did NOT run thru Nichols. It ran thru Devendorf, and will again this year. Nichols was simply the best shooter and he took advantage of it to challenge Green for POY honors. Hell, yeah, I have a fit when the Knicks do something dumb. Biggest need? Guard size and shooting. Yeah....cut the 6'8 guy with the sweet stroke..who also happens to play hard on defense as well. Smart.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Check your stats again. Nichols led the team in scoring more than once. He and Chandler were the biggest reasons they won. Taz and Nate were not going to get it done. Greene? Are you serious. Lost all credibility there, ace. Like I said...watch the games. NBate had numbers but was his selfish self. Taz was disruptive but not much offensively. Rookies, my friend, made the difference. Oh yeah...Morris was impressive, too.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> i dont think folks are against keeping him on the roster, we're just not gonna cry a river if he isnt.


Quite frankly, no one is crying they just think the potential move is not a good one.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Quite frankly, no one is crying they just think the potential move is not a good one.


i dont see how you can say the offense ran thru devendorf when Nichols took more than 100 shots than devendorf.....every other play was nichols off the curl, nichols spotting up.........for an SU guy you gotta stop being a homer alpha, if Nichols went to UCONN or DePaul you could care less if he's on the roster. we've been down this road, you got your opinion on the guy, i got mine, no need to rehash any of it.

And kitty, i think Alpha is getting ready to hold a vigil at MSG if Nichols gets cut


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

alphaorange said:


> Good response....your next worthwhile post will be your first. Different name...same garbage.



This coming from one of the most one track posters on the board....you`ve spent the last 6 months telling us how good nichols is and what a steal he is,not one person agreed and now your whining that a 2nd rnd leaden footed jump shooter is being cut

If he was good enough then he`d get a roster spot ..end of story


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I never said he was THAT good...*

I said he was worth a late first or he'd be a steal in the second. It was mentioned only a few times pre draft. Of course he was talked about during the summer..he played great. Funny how he was complimented by everyone who watched the games, including the analysts but now he just isn't good enough. Funny, also that he is being criticized for his defense when he was praised for it as being an unexpected bonus during the summer. How many of ITs other guys played good defense when they got here? Collins. Balkman and Ariza, both of them played hard but dumb. Nate sucked and still does...Frye wasn't good...Lee wasn't good. Curry? Please. Zach? Come on now. IT is pissed that Dnic wouldn't go to Europe and forced his hand. Everybody knows he is a vindictive SOB. I wouldn't be suprised if Nichols never even got burn in pre-season. Thomas will never give him a chance to do well and make it hard to cut him. Just my opinion.

BTW, I don't care if it's Nichols or anyone else. The guy is a smooth shooting , 6'8(and long) G/F, who is a willing defender and a solid citizen. He also fills a void we have. THAT'S what pisses me off.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: I never said he was THAT good...*



alphaorange said:


> I said he was worth a late first or he'd be a steal in the second. It was mentioned only a few times pre draft. Of course he was talked about during the summer..he played great. Funny how he was complimented by everyone who watched the games, including the analysts but now he just isn't good enough. Funny, also that he is being criticized for his defense when he was praised for it as being an unexpected bonus during the summer. How many of ITs other guys played good defense when they got here? Collins. Balkman and Ariza, both of them played hard but dumb. Nate sucked and still does...Frye wasn't good...Lee wasn't good. Curry? Please. Zach? Come on now. *IT is pissed that Dnic wouldn't go to Europe and forced his hand.* Everybody knows he is a vindictive SOB. I wouldn't be suprised if Nichols never even got burn in pre-season. Thomas will never give him a chance to do well and make it hard to cut him. Just my opinion.
> 
> BTW, I don't care if it's Nichols or anyone else. The guy is a smooth shooting , 6'8(and long) G/F, who is a willing defender and a solid citizen. He also fills a void we have. THAT'S what pisses me off.


Exactly right, Isiah does in fact holds grudges. We finally have a shooter that we should keep on the roster so that the big fellas can kick the ball to in a double team situation, and who can actually make a shot! Here's hoping that Q is back to his original form and healthy if Nichols is cut because we all know Crawford shouldn't be counted on to consistently hit that jumper. I just like to see the kids get an opportunity to play, I'm just sick of these spoil *** veterans taking up space and being non-productive. Lastly, I know you not crying you just venting, and that is the difference. There wouldn't be message boards if fans didn't have the opportunity to say what they want about their team even if people disagree with the assessments.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

you know nothing actually has happened yet , i dont see why Thomas would hold a grudge against a player he wanted to aquire .

i think its more a case of he liked his game but knew he wasn't ready and wanted to stash him , let him get some seasoning and see if he really had something .

if he proves ready quicker than thomas origianlly thought , its great and maybe he'll win a spot ....but if he isn't then Dnic's gamble didn't pay off and he'll have nothing but a training camp for his trouble.

and of course this may just be postering trying to up certain players value for a trade , its way too early to get worked up about it.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Win/win for Nichols*

If cut, he can sign wherever he wants (and,of course, is offered. If he sticks, also good. Either way, he is in the NBA.


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

I just read that Zeke wants to keep Fred Jones for locker room support? He trippin now


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

alright allan houston is going to be the shooter so now nichols can be cut without anyone kicking and screaming......


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*First..*

Houston is not guaranteed a roster spot. Second, if he does make it, what happens when he doesn't make it through the season (he won't)? Smart....real smart.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: First..*



alphaorange said:


> Houston is not guaranteed a roster spot. Second, if he does make it, what happens when he doesn't make it through the season (he won't)? Smart....real smart.


how do you know he wont make it through the season?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: First..*



knickstorm said:


> alright allan houston is going to be the shooter so now nichols can be cut without anyone kicking and screaming......


Just because H20 is on the team, does not mean Isiah will cut Nichols, we really don't know what he will do until it happens. I'm hoping he doesn't cut him, but if he does then that's something Isiah has to live with if he in fact becomes a great player in the NBA on another team. 



alphaorange said:


> Houston is not guaranteed a roster spot. Second, if he does make it, what happens when he doesn't make it through the season (he won't)? Smart....real smart.


He has been signed, so he is pretty much guaranteed a spot, because I doubt Isiah would have wasted his time if he wasn't going to be on the team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Post has learned a major reason rookie Demetris Nichols' draft stock fell from a first-round bubble pick to a late second-rounder (53) was a false medical test he took at Orlando's pre-draft camp in which he tested positive for hepatitis C.
> 
> After the Knicks traded for his rights, the test came back clean. However, Nichols' chances of making the club over Fred Jones are slim.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/10102007/sports/knicks/camps_no_fun_for_isiah.htm?page=0


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: First..*



USSKittyHawk said:


> Just because H20 is on the team, does not mean Isiah will cut Nichols, we really don't know what he will do until it happens. I'm hoping he doesn't cut him, but if he does then that's something Isiah has to live with if he in fact becomes a great player in the NBA on another team.
> 
> 
> 
> He has been signed, so he is pretty much guaranteed a spot, because I doubt Isiah would have wasted his time if he wasn't going to be on the team.


i dont think the money given to houston matters at all, he is a bud of dolan ...i think thats of far more importance.


----------

